# Officially excited :)



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And working spots have already filled LOL Very happy I got in   

ETA: I just realized something. For anyone waiting for another type of announcement, I do offer my apologies. The timing is not yet and nothing is official.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

teeheee.. that is funny! Glad to hear you got into the spots..you will have to let us know what you learn about the points off.. I would love to get back to training dogs and NO MORE HOUSE STUFF!.. Vet appointments for both dogs tonight for the tick panels,heartworm ect..


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohoo! I'm doing problem solving at the silver level. I was fortunate enough to receive a scholarship to participate at the silver level. SO EXCITED! Even though I don't currently have a dog of my own to work, this info will be so helpful for working with students!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> And working spots have already filled LOL Very happy I got in
> 
> ETA: I just realized something. For anyone waiting for another type of announcement, I do offer my apologies. The timing is not yet and nothing is official.


I have to admit I was sort of hoping for something else, but I do understand being so excited about getting into a class you really, really want. I hope you have a great time and will expect to hear how it goes


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Always good to hear the good news and achivements, even if indeed other news are also awaited


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait, what other announcement? How did I fall off the news wagon?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Brian - you have not missed an announcement. But there may be an upcoming announcement say in the fall?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Of course I had no idea why you were excited, so I looked up the class you are going to take. What an interesting way of teaching, with the ability to post our own videos and having them analyzed, etc etc. I should do that in my classes!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I love the online formats!!

Faelan will be taking Heeling Games
Towhee will be taking Problem Solving with my first topic being fronts & finishes (how to get them both closer) - the general topic being "and where did the points go?' LOL

Of course all 4 dogs will be taking the classes really, but Faelan & Towhee are the active participants.

ETA: I should mention that Towhee has earned 2 2nd places in Novice her first 2 days out - 190.5 and a 191.5; mostltly attributable to my awful teaching of transitions while heeling. But I am honestly curious why 1 judge docked her 2 points for the recall and the 2nd judge scored her as perfect; they felt the same so I am thinking I need her to front & finish closer which, since I am her trainer, I have obviously not correctly taught


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a blast! I really need to try one of these online things at some point. Looking forward to hearing all about it!

What is the other announcement? I have ideas, but I am curious!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> But I am honestly curious why 1 judge docked her 2 points for the recall and the 2nd judge scored her as perfect; they felt the same so I am thinking I need her to front & finish closer which, since I am her trainer, I have obviously not correctly taught


This is probably a naive question, since I've only run Novice obedience, but aren't you allowed to ask the judge for feedback on your scoresheet after the class closes? I've done that for feedback what to work on.

Is that a faux pas in the upper classes after Novice? Are you supposed to figure it out yourself? I thought it might be best to hear from that judge that dinged the points, because isn't judging somewhat subjective? Otherwise, it doesn't make sense that 2 judges see the same finish and score them differently. 

At any rate, I know you enjoy these classes, and the dogs are awesome; therefore it's win/win/win/win/win all around!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins & thanks 

The judge at the 1st trial was feeling rushed - she had to clear the ring since everything was running late and classes were waiting for the ring (it was after noon, she had a few other classes and there were additional classes 'to follow' ) so I did not ask her. I could have asked her but she seemed a bit frazzled when I requested a picture so ... this was Towhee in Novice. Barb & Mike thought it might be the distance but were a bit befuddled as well since most everyone thought they were fine - yes it is subjective but if I can get her closer, that would be a good thing  and wouldn't make the judges think.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Where are these workshops held, they look super!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are online courses  so for structured courses you are given assignments and practise. Then videos are submitted for review and suggestions if you are a working participant. For other courses, you work on individual problems again submitting videos. There are usually multiple levels, from full participants to auditors. The beauty is, not only can you have access to awesome instructors, you can watch and learn from other students. Win, win


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm signed up at bronze level for heeling games. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

boomers_dawn said:


> This is probably a naive question, since I've only run Novice obedience, but aren't you allowed to ask the judge for feedback on your scoresheet after the class closes? I've done that for feedback what to work on.
> 
> Is that a faux pas in the upper classes after Novice? Are you supposed to figure it out yourself? I thought it might be best to hear from that judge that dinged the points, because isn't judging somewhat subjective? Otherwise, it doesn't make sense that 2 judges see the same finish and score them differently.
> 
> At any rate, I know you enjoy these classes, and the dogs are awesome; therefore it's win/win/win/win/win all around!


Unfortunetly it happens sometimes. I have one judge that will hit everyone of Titans about turns and I do not lose points there ever... so I know that whenever I enter .. Still a great judge.. but I am not retraining something nobody else sees as a problem. Yes you can ask for your breakdown in any class and almost all judges will share that information with you. just remember to smile and thank them for their opinion.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I see ... I probably wouldn't ask the stressed out judge either. Good to know and it'll be interesting and educational to get the 3rd perspective.

I guess we'll have to stay tuned and see what happens in the fall!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

AAAAGH! The good news is I seem to have gotten her fronts closer. The not so good news is she now fronts crooked <sigh>

The good news is the instructor says that is fine for now - first comes closeness, then we can concentrate and close & straight 

Fronts & finishes just never seem to be stable..........


----------

